# Vote: Harmless Birds or Rats with Wings?



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have started a new thread on the vote alone because I feel this part may be missed and because the people that believe pigeons are "rats with wings" are winning the vote at the moment.

Please vote for the pigeons!

http://www.chicagotribune.com/featu...ory?coll=chi-homepagenews2-utl&vote14290949=1 

Cynthia


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Cynthia,

The link is not working.. must we register first?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Have voted - currently it sits at 54 % against 

I did have to register, and what happened was... I used my alternative email address, but I spelt it wrong, which is why I didn't receive a confirmation of registering (you have to respond to it within 30 days to 'activate' your account). Nevertheless, it took me into the online newspaper and allowed me to vote anyway, I guess just because I'd submitted a registration.

John


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*my vote counts*

yes you have to register we got one more for the birds


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the votes but the-anti pigeon brigade are still ahead but only by 7% or so!

Cynthia


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Just registered and voted, count one more for the birds!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Count me in too!


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I voted!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

The angels have my vote.

When I told my husband that "rats with wings" had more votes, he looked at me & said, "You're kidding."
I wish I had been kidding ~ it's really a shame.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Don't know how ethical this is, but....I think you can vote more than once. I wanted to see how the vote was going and didn't know how to see the results w/o voting again. So, I voted again, and it let me! The difference right now is about 3% with
"rats w/ wings" in the lead.

Linda


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Registered and voted!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Darn, I went back to vote again but I think it's over. I only see results posted there.

Sooo close, but unfortunately 'rats with wings' got 50.6% while 'harmless birds' got 49.4%.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Izzy

Try it again...I just clicked on it and was able to vote again.....there is only a 3 vote difference between harmless birds and rats w/ wings with rats winning.

***I think the key is to sign off completely with whatever internet provider you use. Then sign back on, come back to Pigeons.com and click on the link...you should then be able to vote again if you want.

Linda PS..I just tried it and it worked..now there is only a 2 vote difference!


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Linda, you were right! I had to log out first on the Trib site and was able to vote again, woohoo! The birds are now ahead of the rats, yayayaya!!  

Thanks for letting me know,
Izzy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Pigeons a good omen!*

LOL, sometimes you can only see the results if you vote again! We can't help that, can we? The same must apply to the "other" lot!

BTW, the "rats with wings" tag came from this film dialogue:

DORRIE Hey, that's so pretty. A pigeon! 
SANDY Geez...no, it's not pretty at all. They're...they're...they're rats with wings. 
DORRIE They're wonderful. No! It's probably a good omen. It'll bring us good luck. 

As far as I remember the Sandy character was afraid of pigeons and one had got into the room. Now why coudn't people have taken up Dorrie's view? Perhaps because so many people are actually afraid of birds, odd though that may seem?


Cynthia


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Done and Yippee, were in the lead  51.8% XXX


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, that's great.
I will vote also for my husband, family and friends now  

Reti


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh yeah, both my dogs said they wanted to vote, along with Mel and Misty, so I better go do that for them.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Do you remember which movie? I have heard it attributed to the Woody Allen film, Annie Hall.


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi, well managed to get it to 53.1%  I didn't think you could vote more than once, but If you open pigeons.com and don't sign in lots of times and click on the link as many times are you have opened pigeons.com it will let you do it, so I done it a vote from Merlin, Jordan, Maddy, Sally, Archie and Missy  x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*sigh*, I suppose my 36 rescues will all want to vote now. Ah, well, I will just have to do that for them!

Cynthia


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, Cynthia. Surely my backyard group would like their votes counted also. Of course, I will check with
them before voting.


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

More, Now 55.2%  x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

56% for harmless birds now!


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

*People do not know what they are talking about!*

The reason why I say this is that a pigeon is not a rat with wings is because the pigeon is the most gentle, loving, dedicated bird and so are doves, in the world. They love attention, therefore they don't bite like rats do. They do not chew holes in walls, or have fleas like rats do. Plus, I don't believe they can be affected by rabies like rats do. People are nuts. Feral Pigeons have to take care of themselves. No, Pigeons are not rats with wings. They are a symbol of peace and love, like the doves are.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

63% for harmless birds.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

And up to 64.6% now!


----------



## Philip (May 13, 2003)

I will vote immediately on the side of the feathered angels - as will anyone else I can cajole coerce bribe or otherwise persuade


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, I love the feathered angels tag! I will use that every time anyone mentions rats with wings!

Cynthia


----------



## Philip (May 13, 2003)

lol Cynthia .. it's what my wife calls Homer et al and our cockateil Alfred who incidentally is heading for his 25th birthday this year and still lively as ever - going for the Guiness Book definitely.

And I voted - thanks to John for the tip about registering. I apparently live in San Franciso which is located in Alabama my Christian name is Homer and my surname Pigeon, my e-mail address is [email protected]. Miraculously it STILL let me through. The article was very poignant too .

P


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

*I voted also.*

Pigeons are not rats with wings. First of all a rat is a rodent, a pigeon is not a rodent. Rats bite, and pigeons do not but as far as I know. Rats have teeth, pigeons do not have teeth. Rats carry many more diseases far more than dogs, cats, and birds. Rats can get rabbies, I haven't heard yet of a pigeon getting rabbies. Rats are mean if they are not hand tamed when very young babies, pigeons are sweet loving animals even when first caught, they are afraid at first but petting and talking gently with pigeons usually works in calming them down when injured. You can't do that with wild rats. Pigeons and doves are both birds that are known for being birds of Peace and Love. Their personalities match that description. Pigeons and doves are bird of Peace and Love! Not rats with wings! If people think that pigeons are rats with wings, then they should go back to Elementary school and take a science
class on Animals and their classifications! Besides Sweetie only eats what I give her and right now it is wild bird seed. Someone tried to give her a tiny bit of candy and she would not eat it. That proves that she isn't a rat with wings, because rats will eat anything!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Result?*

Anyone see what the final vote was?

John


----------

